# CompuCarve Demo



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Great little 10 min. show and tell how to use the CompuCarve/CarveWright machine and the software that comes with the machine. 

http://link.brightcove.com/services/link/bcpid979295690/bclid1243638292/bctid1545128327



==========


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Bj

I may be getting old but I managed to get a "bandsaw tuneup" video, I was wondering did I miss something. 

Thanks 
John


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Funny, I'm getting old too I guess....seems I also needed a bandsaw tuneup....ok BJ, are you trying to tell us something?

Ed......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't own a Compucarve so the correct link would only have been of academic interest, however I do have a bandsaw and found the clip to be of great interest, thank you Bj.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

Back on 6-1-2008 they had the CompuCarve Demo running, the new one that's running NOW is the number #185, Band Saw Tune Up,,,new one every month..


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Harry always pulling a rabbit out of a hat, you are right it was an interesting video as well.

I like it when people look at their glass being half full and not half empty!!!! 

John


----------

